# Dnp and upcoming cycle



## mabdelrasoul (Jan 28, 2020)

Was going to run some dnp before my upcoming cycle of dbol,npp,test prop . Was wondering if there was a rule of thumb in wait time between running the dnp and my aas cycle, or could I jump right in after I’m done with the dnp? (My first go with dnp)


----------



## Trump (Jan 28, 2020)

I would wait, how long would depend on your dose and duration of dnp run 



mabdelrasoul said:


> Was going to run some dnp before my upcoming cycle of dbol,npp,test prop . Was wondering if there  was a rule of thumb in wait time between running the dnp and my aas cycle, or could I jump right in after I’m done with the dnp? (My first go with dnp)


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 28, 2020)

edit: sorry just realized you were not planning on doing the DNP while on cycle. Read it wrong my bad brotha. 

I agree with Trump on waiting. I’d wait a few days to a week depending on the dose/duration of your DNP run  

Your strength/energy may suffer with DNP so you may not get the full benefit of your cycle. Plus it’s a lot in your body at one time, don’t think there’s any direct reactions of DNP and the compounds you plan to run but more in your body means more coils go wrong. And as I’m sure you know DNP can be harsh. I’ve only done a short DNP cycle of a week at 200mg daily and a few days in my workouts were already suffering and I was on 400mg of test e weekly at the time


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 28, 2020)

if you're 1st running DNP for the 1st time, Id run it as a standalone in general. They shouldnt really interact with each other. The DNP can def make your workouts suffer as Texan said, some people dont have as much reduction as others but also goes both ways - may pretty much be dragging ass. But you're doing well in general, just take the DNP, let it completely clear and then hop into your cycle. dbol and the dnp might make some water interesting.


----------



## bvs (Jan 29, 2020)

I'd give it at least 2 weeks between the two. Even after you stop the dnp it is still in your system for a few days and even then it takes another week or so for your body to get back to normal


----------

